# The most brutal MMO in existance



## XeoFLCL (Apr 25, 2009)

Before I get megaflamed for making that whole quitting gaming thread, I came to realize after about 2 months or something of no games, that I'm REALLY fucking bored and have TOO much free time. So therefore I decided to pick up MMOs and shit again, but play in controlled doses (instead of 12 hours a day, more like 2 or so.)

Anyways, to the brutalness!

Requiem: Bloodymare

I'm downloading this as of tonight and I can't want to play it. The trailer video alone screams for some cannibal corpse, making the perfect game for me. Does anyone here play this or has played it and has any opinion on it?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 25, 2009)

Abyssalservant plays it sometimes. It's pretty good actually, and it's FREE too!!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 25, 2009)

These grind-heavy Korean MMO's are a dime a dozen. This is actually one of the better ones, as it looks like it was made this decade, but the actual gameplay is as dull as all the rest, in my opinion. It's not quite "FFXII uber-boss that has a billion forms and couldn't be killed by an entire party wailing on it for 36 hours straight" hard, but grind you will. Maybe that's the point, I don't get these things


----------



## Misanthropy (Apr 25, 2009)

i downloaded this after like 1-2 days and when it came to downloading the patch it just kept freezing on me : /
so I deleted it after getting sick of trying, shame i never got to try it, looks pretty sick.


----------



## COBHC (Apr 25, 2009)

the graphics look like an exact copy of Lineage 2


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 25, 2009)

I played the Beta. It was extremely bloody and violent. I enjoyed it, but it got repetitive.


----------

